# Ford 3000 Neutral Safety Switch



## Tension (Dec 21, 2014)

Hi Everyone,

I have to replace the neutral safety switch on my F3000. I have the part along with the transmission cover gasket and wondered if there are any tricks to removing the cover and replacing the switch. I know this is the problem since I get power if I place a jumper on the two wires.
As well, does anyone know the torque amount for these bolts?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Tension,

Welcome aboard!! It's good to have new members on the forum.

This is a pretty simple job. Set the brakes. Put the shift levers in neutral. Disconnect the safety switch wires up top. Unbolt the cover and lift slowly - you may have some spring-loaded detent plungers held down by the cover. Not a big deal, but you don't want to lose them into the transmission. Disconnect the safety switch wires under the cover. Lay the cover aside and replace the safety switch. Reverse the procedure and button her up. 

Check that the shift levers are functioning OK before torqueing the cover bolts. My manual says 32 ft.-lbs. torque for the cover bolts.


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

While you are in there, check that the set screws and nuts on the forks are tightened properly.


----------



## Tension (Dec 21, 2014)

Thanks for the information guys that will definitely help. Also, thanks for the welcome; I am sure this site will come in handy since I own three tractors.
Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## Tension (Dec 21, 2014)

*Done*

Performed this task over the weekend and it was as easy as you explained with no troubles.
Thanks again.


----------

